
Show HN: Pix-Zip – Download stock images easily - jgjake
https://pix-zip.herokuapp.com
======
jgjake
Hi guys, I built this app to try out my skills in ReactJS and Adobe XD. At the
same time, it's useful when I need a bunch of stock images served in one zip
file instead of opening separate tabs in the browser with my slow connection.

I hope you guys find it useful as well. I appreciate all criticism and
feedback!

Also, you're free to fork and modify it on GitHub.

